# Fire at animal shelter, arson not ruled out.



## Geap (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi everyone. I've been a lurker for a while, sorry this had to be my first post. 

Just caught this on the local news. The office building of Southern Pines, our animal shelter in Hattiesburg, MS was damaged in a fire on Sunday. Four cats, which were the staff's pets, were killed. 

Investigators have not ruled out arson and surveillance equipment was stolen from the building. 

News article: 
http://www.hattiesburgamerican.com/article/20091221/NEWS01/912210313/Animal-shelter-fire-kills-cats-damages-office

Shelter statement:
http://www.southernpinesanimalshelter.org/

It is bad enough that a fire destroyed their building and animals were killed, but if this was arson, it is truly disgusting and unconscionable. 

I'm sure any help would be appreciated by the shelter.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Aww man. I have fostered for them in the past. Wonderful people there. Ill be making a trip up there next week and will be sure and stop and donate.


----------



## Geap (Dec 22, 2009)

Luckily, the main kennel was not affected.

They seem to be doing good on adoptions. I was there a few weeks ago looking for a dog to adopt and many of the gates had "adopted" signs on them. There also seems to be good community support. 

You're right. They do seem like wonderful people.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

They do a fine job of placing animals. They do all kinds of extra curricular adoption events and keeps the petfinder site up and current.

And Volunteers there are the bomb!!


----------



## Geap (Dec 22, 2009)

**UPDATE**

Hattiesburg Police arrested the suspected arsonist! It turns out, he works at the shelter. More info below.

News article:
http://www.hattiesburgamerican.com/article/20091224/NEWS01/912240322/Worker-charged-in-shelter-blaze


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What a dumb behind.


----------



## happylife (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm glad he got caught though. But his reason of burning a place down was because of a position change!? That's upsetting.


----------

